# Mikrofon mit Klinke an einen Cinch Eingang



## djklopo36 (27. Januar 2008)

nabend...
ich hab folgendes vor...
ich wollte ein mikrofon mit normalen klinken stecker an einen Cinch eingang anschließen..aber ich wollte mikrofon und die ganz normale musik über einen eingang anschließen..damit man nich ständig hin und her schalten muss und außerdem kann man dann auch mit dem mikrofon bei der musik mitsingen^^

ich will es wie folgt machen...
ich wollte einfach das kabel von mic paralel zum normalem Cinch stecker anlöten und vllt noch ein poti davor um die lautstärke vom mic zu regeln...

ich hoffe ihr habt das ungefähr verstanden und könnt mir sagen ob das so gehen würde..thx


----------



## Zubunapy (27. Januar 2008)

Ich spreche über ein ganz normales Mikro in meinen PC hinein und ich nehme Schallplatten mit normaler Klinke auf. Würde gehen, kein Thema. Solange der Stecker passt


----------



## djklopo36 (27. Januar 2008)

Zubunapy am 27.01.2008 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spreche über ein ganz normales Mikro in meinen PC hinein und ich nehme Schallplatten mit normaler Klinke auf. Würde gehen, kein Thema. Solange der Stecker passt


jo ok..dann probiere ich dass dann jetzt ma aus...ich berichte dann ma ob alles funktioniert hat^^


----------



## djklopo36 (27. Januar 2008)

djklopo36 am 27.01.2008 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 27.01.2008 19:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also...
es geht schon iwie aber das signal vom mic is viel viel zu schwach...
also muss ich das anders mache...
gibts da iwas fertig zu kaufen oder eine andere art dies zu machen..
danke für eure antworten^^


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2008)

djklopo36 am 27.01.2008 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 27.01.2008 19:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das wird nix. die eingänge sind nicht für mics gedacht, das mic braucht den "mic boost" wie vom PC bekannt, also rein technisch ne art zusatzstrom für verstärkung. so was ist da bei einem verstärker-chincheingang nicht vorgesehen. kauf dir einfach bei conrad oder so ein kleines mischpult mit wirklich als "mic in" bezeichnetem eingang. hat zudem den vorteil, dass du gesang und musik aufeinander abstimmen kannst. so was gibt es shcon recht preiswert, damit jeder "doof" sein hochzeitsvideo nachvertonen oder als möchtegernDJ in die musik labern kann 

oder du musst ein aktives mic nehmen - das hat dann batterien eingegbaut oder nen eigenen kleinen verstärker zwischengeschaltet.


----------



## djklopo36 (27. Januar 2008)

das wird nix. die eingänge sind nicht für mics gedacht, das mic braucht den "mic boost" wie vom PC bekannt, also rein technisch ne art zusatzstrom für verstärkung. so was ist da bei einem verstärker-chincheingang nicht vorgesehen. kauf dir einfach bei conrad oder so ein kleines mischpult mit wirklich als "mic in" bezeichnetem eingang. hat zudem den vorteil, dass du gesang und musik aufeinander abstimmen kannst. so was gibt es shcon recht preiswert, damit jeder "doof" sein hochzeitsvideo nachvertonen oder als möchtegernDJ in die musik labern kann 

oder du musst ein aktives mic nehmen - das hat dann batterien eingegbaut oder nen eigenen kleinen verstärker zwischengeschaltet. [/quote]
hört sich ja eig ganz gut an aber dass soll ne einmalige sache sein also is das mit dem mischpult nen bischen teuer...
wenn ich passive gegen ein aktives mikrofon tausche würde es denn gehen ?
was kostet denn so eins ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2008)

djklopo36 am 27.01.2008 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich ja eig ganz gut an aber dass soll ne einmalige sache sein also is das mit dem mischpult nen bischen teuer...
> wenn ich passive gegen ein aktives mikrofon tausche würde es denn gehen ?
> was kostet denn so eins ?


hmm, so ein mic wäre glaub ich teurer als ein billiger 2kanalmixer mit mic-anschluss....

musst du mal in einem laden schauen.


----------



## Zubunapy (28. Januar 2008)

djklopo36 am 27.01.2008 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> djklopo36 am 27.01.2008 19:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigenartig. Mein Micro kommt so laut rüber wie das vom Headset. Nur ist die Qualität um Längen besser (schlechtes HS). Kann natürlich am Mic selbst liegen. Meines scheint keine extra Verstärkung zu benötigen, deines anscheinend schon.


----------



## Zubunapy (28. Januar 2008)

Ansonsten besorge dir docheinfach ein Micro mit Cinchanschluss. Ich hab da welche für 20 €uronen bekommen in nem Musikladen. Keine top Qualität, aber es reicht aus.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2008)

Zubunapy am 28.01.2008 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigenartig. Mein Micro kommt so laut rüber wie das vom Headset. Nur ist die Qualität um Längen besser (schlechtes HS). Kann natürlich am Mic selbst liegen. Meines scheint keine extra Verstärkung zu benötigen, deines anscheinend schon.


 wo hast du deines denn anschlossen? hast du am mic inen ein/ausschalter?


----------



## djklopo36 (28. Januar 2008)

Herbboy am 28.01.2008 00:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 28.01.2008 00:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne hat kein ein/aus schalter...is nen mic vom singstar^^
joa aber wenn ich denn nen mic mit cinch anschluss habe kann ich es ja nicht über einen kanal mit der normalen musik laufen lassen...
mhh...ma gucken vllt kauf ich dann doch das mischpult


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2008)

djklopo36 am 28.01.2008 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 28.01.2008 00:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mich meinte eigenslciht, welches mic zubunapy hat 



> joa aber wenn ich denn nen mic mit cinch anschluss habe kann ich es ja nicht über einen kanal mit der normalen musik laufen lassen...
> mhh...ma gucken vllt kauf ich dann doch das mischpult


 so oder so: selbst wenn das mic laut genug wäre, dann hättest du immer noch das problem, dass du unheimliche schwierigkeiten haben wirst, von der lautstärke her passend zur musik zu singen oder was auch immer, wenn du kein pult hast


----------

